# got some tony the tiger hand grips this morning



## spoker (Jul 7, 2017)

went to buy a pair of tony the tiger hand grips this morning,the lady said [pickers said they were worth 50 bucks]got them and she threw in a prewar bfg cantilever


----------



## spoker (Jul 7, 2017)

havent check numbers yet,maby get it in one of the workstands and check out the things,i shoulda took a pic of the head badge,its a bfg flyer,ive seen nice badges but this one has the home brew youngster paint job,heh been there done that!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

I believe those are actually ESSO grips. I sold a pair on Ebay for $25 but I see them doing about $50 now.


----------



## spoker (Jul 7, 2017)

kool l guess ive seen them called both,they have the 1965 date code on the bottom with some other words,i hope 2 get better pics this week end ive got some flippers im jusr finishing up so make some time after that


----------



## spoker (Jul 7, 2017)

might have looked like this nice one once


----------



## spoker (Jul 7, 2017)

heres a full pic


----------



## spoker (Jul 8, 2017)

serial number F 889883       ????


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2017)

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 8, 2017)

1940


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Jul 8, 2017)

thanks,appriciate it,been disassembleing this morn will post individual part pics later on


----------



## spoker (Jul 8, 2017)

the tires are silver line from japan,musta been b4 china,the rims arnt marked but look like heavy s2 rims,headbadge has goodrich on thetop/middle,alittle lower it has a g in a circle with a diamond shape on each side,has bfg made in america by the lower screw hole,my camera does do well up close


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 8, 2017)

AJ! 
you need a tripod


----------



## spoker (Jul 8, 2017)

ya your right but i spend all my play money on bike stuff!but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## spoker (Jul 8, 2017)

can anyone tell from the pics if the rims are lobdell?


----------



## spoker (Jul 10, 2017)

tried to save the og paint but there wasnt enough left,also the whole bike,is dark red under the head badge,seems to have been all one color?


----------



## spoker (Jul 10, 2017)

yep there lobdell


----------



## Van (Aug 28, 2017)

spoker said:


> heres a full pic View attachment 641446




Hi 

Would you sell your grips?


----------



## spoker (Aug 28, 2017)

sold awhile back


----------



## Van (Sep 1, 2017)

Okay!!! Thanks for getting back



spoker said:


> sold awhile back


----------

